# Is it Me or What?



## Nyte Ryder (Jul 31, 2018)

Im getting an email a week from lyft complaining about something im doing although l have a 5.0 and average 70 trips a week 

My cancelation rate, hitting arrived to soon, some passenger saying not following Covid protocol etc. It seems like it always something they almost have thinking lm a terrible driver although l have a 5.0 on 7,000 rides 4.6 yrs.

How many emails do you guys n gals get about something


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh but have you got an email complaining that you tap on your phone too much? I have no idea what the hell that means but it's a thing


----------



## Nyte Ryder (Jul 31, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh but have you got an email complaining that you tap on your phone too much? I have no idea what the hell that means but it's a thing
> 
> View attachment 554689


What the Hell!! Omg..tap on the phone&#128580;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The only note that I received over the past several months is the frequently tapping on my phone one.
Let me get this straight... we're app-based workers, but we shouldn't be tapping our phones. Yep, sounds like Lyft to me.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Nyte Ryder said:


> Im getting an email a week from lyft complaining about something im doing although l have a 5.0 and average 70 trips a week
> 
> My cancelation rate, hitting arrived to soon, some passenger saying not following Covid protocol etc. It seems like it always something they almost have thinking lm a terrible driver although l have a 5.0 on 7,000 rides 4.6 yrs.
> 
> How many emails do you guys n gals get about something





Nyte Ryder said:


> Im getting an email a week from lyft complaining about something im doing although l have a 5.0 and average 70 trips a week
> 
> My cancelation rate, hitting arrived to soon, some passenger saying not following Covid protocol etc. It seems like it always something they almost have thinking lm a terrible driver although l have a 5.0 on 7,000 rides 4.6 yrs.
> 
> How many emails do you guys n gals get about something


Apparently, the community means squat to me. Hey, at least Lyft got that one right! &#128514;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Apparently, the community means squat to me. Hey, at least Lyft got that one right!


I get that "update" at least three times weekly. If the pay was not garbage, the jobs were not too difficult to cover, were not too far away, I might actually accept more of them.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I get that "update" at least three times weekly. If the pay was not garbage, the jobs were not too difficult to cover, were not too far away, I might actually accept more of them.


Exactly!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nyte Ryder said:


> Im getting an email a week from lyft complaining about something im doing although l have a 5.0 and average 70 trips a week
> 
> My cancelation rate, hitting arrived to soon, some passenger saying not following Covid protocol etc. It seems like it always something they almost have thinking lm a terrible driver although l have a 5.0 on 7,000 rides 4.6 yrs.
> 
> How many emails do you guys n gals get about something


A year or so ago 
I got an email after turning down an 18 minute away pick up in the projects
And a text
I said aloud F you 
I turn the app off and never turned it back on&#128514;
If you have a servant mentality you're going to be a servant


----------



## Nyte Ryder (Jul 31, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Apparently, the community means squat to me. Hey, at least Lyft got that one right! &#128514;


Yes l get that alot...

Lyft will mess around a get a class action suit for harassment n emotional trauma &#129315;



wallae said:


> A year or so ago
> I got an email after turning down an 18 minute away pick up in the projects
> And a text
> I said aloud F you
> ...


Fact!



Another Uber Driver said:


> I get that "update" at least three times weekly. If the pay was not garbage, the jobs were not too difficult to cover, were not too far away, I might actually accept more of them.


Exactly!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Lyft tends to send way too many emails, as opposed to Uber, because they car about our safety.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nyte Ryder said:


> Im getting an email a week from lyft complaining about something im doing although l have a 5.0 and average 70 trips a week
> 
> My cancelation rate, hitting arrived to soon, some passenger saying not following Covid protocol etc. It seems like it always something they almost have thinking lm a terrible driver although l have a 5.0 on 7,000 rides 4.6 yrs.
> 
> How many emails do you guys n gals get about something


You're rating is meaningless with lyft, unless unless it falls below 4.7X. 5☆ drivers get deactivated all the time for cancels and tapping arrived too to see to see the destination.

I can't stand lyft and all their games. Taking offline after 20 min in destination mode to charging pax 350% prime time and not paying any true of bonus.

They can kiss my ass.

Still, I don't want to get deactivated, every once in a while they are useful.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh but have you got an email complaining that you tap on your phone too much? I have no idea what the hell that means but it's a thing
> 
> View attachment 554689


Of course I tap my phone frequently, Lyft! Do you have any idea how hard it is to chop coke lines on a dashboard while driving? I mean, sheesh, that's how a fella spills his drink!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a 5 star rating on Lyft, about 2500 trips. If I get below 4.7 I am about to be deactivated. Are the riders held to the same standards? You be the judge. It's the lowest I've ever seen.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

crusoeatl said:


> I have a 5 star rating on Lyft, about 2500 trips. If I get below 4.7 I am about to be deactivated. Are the riders held to the same standards? You be the judge. It's the lowest I've ever seen.


Sooooo.....you accepted the request, right? &#128527;



wallae said:


> A year or so ago
> I got an email after turning down an 18 minute away pick up in the projects
> And a text
> I said aloud F you
> ...


Exactly. 
Lyft = "Pick-ups in the projects"
No Thanks! &#128565;


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Sooooo.....you accepted the request, right? &#128527;


Absolutely! Why shouldn't I? I saw no problems with that 10min pickup. (sarcasm).


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

crusoeatl said:


> Absolutely! Why shouldn't I? I saw no problems with that 10min pickup. (sarcasm).


That makes two of us (sarcasm) &#128514;



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> That makes two of us (sarcasm) &#128514;


Sista's in the ghetto? Not in my car. Been there, done that!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Sista's in the ghetto? Not in my car. Been there, done that!


Actually, this is not ghetto place. It's near Mall of GA (check it out) and not really cheap rent/ land/ homes. Some quite expensive.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

crusoeatl said:


> Actually, this is not ghetto place. It's near Mall of GA (check it out) and not really cheap rent/ land/ homes. Some quite expensive.


Meh, the upfront info is enough for me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Of course I tap my phone frequently, Lyft! Do you have any idea how hard it is to chop coke lines on a dashboard while driving? I mean, sheesh, that's how a fella spills his drink!


Run it a shifter into bag before you head out.

geez don't you guys out there know anything? 









You don't want to spill beer in your car, it will stink for days.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> Are the riders held to the same standards?


Oh yeah...

Since all Lyft pax are auto-5 (just like the drivers) anything below 4.8 I pass on, and I imagine others do as well.

Think of it this way.. that pax has frustrated SO MANY drivers that they actually took the time to downrate them, as a warning to future drivers. I'm going to heed that warning, and thank you to the past drivers for the heads up.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

crusoeatl said:


> I have a 5 star rating on Lyft, about 2500 trips. If I get below 4.7 I am about to be deactivated. Are the riders held to the same standards? You be the judge. It's the lowest I've ever seen.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It is ironic that Lyft added the "don't tap the phone" message at the same time as updating the UI to require like 5 times as many taps to do something like cancel a ride (as if that's going to stop me from cancelling the crap ride they swapped me to after I accepted a ride I actually wanted.)

The "don't tap the phone" pop-ups combined with the UI change are probably going to get Lyft drivers in a car accident. The old app was way safer but I guess Lyft wants to be a butt and make it so that it is almost impossible to see info about the pax or cancel the ride after you accept and/or get force swapped to some ride.

I used to almost never cancel rides as a matter of principle once I accepted (aside from no-shows) but now that they decided to just swap rides all the time without any way to stop the SWAP I usually cancel the ride EVERY time it swaps, because I accepted the 3 minute away ETA ping for a reason and not the 12-25 minute ETA ping it swapped me to and the 5 similar pings I rejected before I got swapped to it.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> It is ironic that Lyft added the "don't tap the phone" message at the same time as updating the UI to require like 5 times as many taps to do something like cancel a ride (as if that's going to stop me from cancelling the crap ride they swapped me to after I accepted a ride I actually wanted.)
> 
> The "don't tap the phone" pop-ups combined with the UI change are probably going to get Lyft drivers in a car accident. The old app was way safer but I guess Lyft wants to be a butt and make it so that it is almost impossible to see info about the pax or cancel the ride after you accept and/or get force swapped to some ride.
> 
> I used to almost never cancel rides as a matter of principle once I accepted (aside from no-shows) but now that they decided to just swap rides all the time without any way to stop the SWAP I usually cancel the ride EVERY time it swaps, because I accepted the 3 minute away ETA ping for a reason and not the 12-25 minute ETA ping it swapped me to and the 5 similar pings I rejected before I got swapped to it.


Lyft are the "Thugs" of this industry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh but have you got an email complaining that you tap on your phone too much? I have no idea what the hell that means but it's a thing
> 
> View attachment 554689


Its " UPSETTING " THEIR SPYWARE !

STOP IT !!!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> without any way to stop the SWAP


Tap the menu on top and go to the Last Ride after you accept a ride you want. They won't swap you then.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Its " UPSETTING " THEIR SPYWARE !
> 
> STOP IT !!!


Nooooo . . . you mean speed up - tap at double speed


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

crusoeatl said:


> I have a 5 star rating on Lyft, about 2500 trips. If I get below 4.7 I am about to be deactivated. Are the riders held to the same standards? You be the judge. It's the lowest I've ever seen.


less than $500 you can get yourself back to 5stars by just having friend family order rides 5 stariing you and eating the float
or i guess they have a course you can take
pretty hard for a driver with thousands of rides to get deactivated for stars though

nope any murderer, rapist, robber, junkie, felon, can get a burner account in minutes, id say most accounts by now are fake names and people whove been banned least once. dozens of drivers murdered in mexoc, brazil, india, even in america but travis hitler didnt want the "friction" of verifying rider accounts so drivers gotta die

its as simple as after first less than 5 star rating or after 30 days rider needs to upload i.d. to verify account then they can easily blacklist i.d. numbers but new cell number, phone, emai, prepaid or guft card and boom osama bin laden can boo a ride in your backseat with no partition, you do know cabs had em for a reason and its not to protect the rider lol



Mista T said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> Since all Lyft pax are auto-5 (just like the drivers) anything below 4.8 I pass on, and I imagine others do as well.
> 
> Think of it this way.. that pax has frustrated SO MANY drivers that they actually took the time to downrate them, as a warning to future drivers. I'm going to heed that warning, and thank you to the past drivers for the heads up.


for 5 years every non cash tipper on a non airport ride got a 1 star from me, thats hundreds airports 40 miles pays a legal wage thats all i ask dont care if they tip on those

doesnt take time at all
i dont want trash that dont tip drivers in my car and i dont want rides that dont pay leagal wages more than once
easy peazy


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe the AI generates a fake short pickup that does not really exist just to get a driver to accept and then swaps the driver to the long distance pickup trip it really intended for the driver to pickup... 🤔

Just like a pax cancellation while en route... is it really the pax cancelling or is it the AI cancelling and sending pickup to another driver 30 seconds closer ETA... 🤔


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Apparently, the community means squat to me. Hey, at least Lyft got that one right! &#128514;


get that one daily lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh but have you got an email complaining that you tap on your phone too much? I have no idea what the hell that means but it's a thing
> 
> View attachment 554689


Coincidence or not? I do not need a simpler navigation that requires less "taps"! &#129324; freaks!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Coincidence or not? I do not need a simpler navigation that requires less "taps"! &#129324; freaks!
> 
> View attachment 558469


You are one of the "first"... do you feel anymore special now? &#129300;&#129315;


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Coincidence or not? I do not need a simpler navigation that requires less "taps"! &#129324; freaks!
> 
> View attachment 558469


Could you click "see how it works" and share that with us?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Could you click "see how it works" and share that with us?


They automatically set my account to this type of navigation. I've reset it twice back to regular Google Maps And both times It reverted back to this type of navigation . I don't drive lyft a lot so I'll have to check to see If it reverted back again . I don't like it . It gives you no option To look ahead of the directions Or to go into the settings and View the Written out directions. Generally I know where I'm going but I don't like not knowing where to turn in till the last minute . This overlays the Lyft app so you can't click back to the Lyft app to get passenger info or anything without exiting this navigation .


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> They automatically set my account to this type of navigation. I've reset it twice back to regular Google Maps And both times It reverted back to this type of navigation . I don't drive lyft a lot so I'll have to check to see If it reverted back again . I don't like it . It gives you no option To look ahead of the directions Or to go into the settings and View the Written out directions. Generally I know where I'm going but I don't like not knowing where to turn in till the last minute . This overlays the Lyft app so you can't click back to the Lyft app to get passenger info or anything without exiting this navigation .
> View attachment 559275
> View attachment 559277


Soon enough, Lyft will also be micromanaging bathroom breaks as well...

You will have to verify your bathroom break by snapping a photo after completing your deed as well as additionally submerging your phone completely into the dirty toilet water for 60 seconds to complete DNA verification.

If you fail to do so, you will be locked out of the Lyft app for no less than 24 hours.

However, excessive phone tapping during such bathroom break will lead to permanent disqualification and removal from the Lyft app.

Just sayin'... &#128064;


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They automatically set my account to this type of navigation. I've reset it twice back to regular Google Maps And both times It reverted back to this type of navigation . I don't drive lyft a lot so I'll have to check to see If it reverted back again . I don't like it . It gives you no option To look ahead of the directions Or to go into the settings and View the Written out directions. Generally I know where I'm going but I don't like not knowing where to turn in till the last minute . This overlays the Lyft app so you can't click back to the Lyft app to get passenger info or anything without exiting this navigation .
> View attachment 559275
> View attachment 559277


Thanks for posting. 
You actually beat me to it, because last evening I saw that message pop up for me, too. I am "one of the very first" Lyft is sharing this with. 
Days after you and millions around the country got it. Oh, Lyft, I feel so special...

As to the changes, well, I think most of the things Lyft does is to justify the exorbitant salaries they pay themselves. They find SOMETHING to do. I can appreciate the idea behind this, but I must note that it now requires one more tap on the screen for you to make a ride your "last ride".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> Thanks for posting.
> You actually beat me to it, because last evening I saw that message pop up for me, too. I am "one of the very first" Lyft is sharing this with.
> Days after you and millions around the country got it. Oh, Lyft, I feel so special...
> 
> As to the changes, well, I think most of the things Lyft does is to justify the exorbitant salaries they pay themselves. They find SOMETHING to do. I can appreciate the idea behind this, but I must note that it now requires one more tap on the screen for you to make a ride your "last ride".


&#128517;&#128517; wow that's quite convenient. Imagine that, the one feature that is probably one of their least favorites is harder to get to and for those drivers who do still utilize this feature, it now promotes an activity that has already landed them on their shit list . Say It Isn't So&#128580;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I do not see why Lyft has a problem with drivers tapping their phone... after all Lyft seems to be quite complacent with tapping all of its drivers from behind sans Vaseline ... know what I mean? 🤔


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

crusoeatl said:


> I have a 5 star rating on Lyft, about 2500 trips. If I get below 4.7 I am about to be deactivated. Are the riders held to the same standards? You be the judge. It's the lowest I've ever seen.


Ive picked up passengers with a 4.2 before. So it goes to show how desperate they are getting.

I tap it because they have a bad habit even more so now of sending me on unnecessary longer routes where I personally know shorter routes to get to passengers let alone them trying to rip off passengers on longer routes. Lately passengers telling me lyft told them I was ten minutes away or longer.... and I am right down the the damn street.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldnavyht3 said:


> Ive picked up passengers with a 4.2 before. So it goes to show how desperate they are getting.
> 
> I tap it because they have a bad habit even more so now of sending me on unnecessary longer routes where I personally know shorter routes to get to passengers let alone them trying to rip off passengers on longer routes. Lately passengers telling me lyft told them I was ten minutes away or longer.... and I am right down the the damn street.


Which would almost guarantee you having a no-show. Your timer would run out before they were even notified you were there. I've been wondering for a while if both companies are not playing games with the no-shows. It would increase their revenue with very little pushback, making it almost guaranteed money


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

wallae said:


> got an email after turning down an 18 minute away pick up in the projects


Tell me 'bout it. What the F is it with Lyft and visible minorities (gotta' be pc here)?
One perk with Lyft is if the rider adds a pic to their account. That way you can decline a "David" trying to sneak in under the radar, like sometimes on Uber.


----------



## melange6 (Mar 10, 2018)

crusoeatl said:


> I have a 5 star rating on Lyft, about 2500 trips. If I get below 4.7 I am about to be deactivated. Are the riders held to the same standards? You be the judge. It's the lowest I've ever seen.


Wow!


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Nyte Ryder said:


> Im getting an email a week from lyft complaining about something im doing although l have a 5.0 and average 70 trips a week
> 
> My cancelation rate, hitting arrived to soon, some passenger saying not following Covid protocol etc. It seems like it always something they almost have thinking lm a terrible driver although l have a 5.0 on 7,000 rides 4.6 yrs.
> 
> How many emails do you guys n gals get about something


I am so ****ing fed up with how Lyft is constantly changing shit all the time. I mean, it's a ride service...that's all. You don't need to be tweaking the app all the time, sending SOME people updates and messages but not others, and a bunch kf other shit. God they are maddening.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I am so @@@@ing fed up with how Lyft is constantly changing shit all the time. I mean, it's a ride service...that's all. You don't need to be tweaking the app all the time, sending SOME people updates and messages but not others, and a bunch kf other shit. God they are maddening.


gryft sends me nasty grams almost on the hour lol


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

havent used navigation in years
i know where the airport is and the handful of hotels i pick up from
and i know most streets in my area so i might use it for the last mile or 2 but other than that any experienced driver should know most routes

2015 I KNEW every hotel by address alone
they started degrading maps & hiding it to trick and defraud me

now I know the hotel south of me is 2.2 miles the ones north are 3.2 the one east is 1.2 and to avoid the walmart thats 1.8


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

melange6 said:


> Wow!


They are empty threats.
If you really are an independent contractor they can't fire you for ratings.
They can though for cancellations.


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

Da Ub said:


> They are empty threats.
> If you really are an independent contractor they can't fire you for ratings.
> They can though for cancellations.


NO they can't you cant be forced, coerced, deFRAUDED or made to work for FREE or ILLEGAL wages independent contractors have the rights to do due dilligence on their contracts and get the details BEFORE being bound by them, ILLEGAL terms in contracts are non binding, if a ride paid you an illegal wage or required FREE labor it was an illegal request/contract AND 3rd grade math coupled with gas receipts is all youd need to prove it.

DOCUMENT everything and they can;t do a damm thing I wish they would fire or deactivate my account Im not a desperate punani and KNOW my rights

they are empty threats, now if youre desperate and cant do math theyll work on you and of course they can shut of access at anytime and its really not worth fighting for but they cant deactivate you for cancelling an illegal attempt to human traffic you lol

its called the 13th amendment and article 23 of human rights, therse also things called labor laws

but ants willing to degrade themselves for $4 gross trips really cant be spoken to, they doing labor for the same price 10 year old paperboys in 1985 did, they dont respect themseleves so why should uber, these winners are the ones taking all the rides people who can do math ignore or cancel

Labor trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.

Labor trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.

sending you a request 15-25+ minutes away requires 15-25+ minutes of FREE(slave) labor just to get the details of a contract that has a90% chance at paying an illegal wage or requires more free labor dats ILLEGAL & HUMAN TRAFFICKING

even the 3-10 minute rides all require FREE labor do 20 rides a day if they all just 3 minutes away that 7 hours UNPAID labor or 28 HOURS a month almost a whole FREE WEEK of labor & post pandemic they all like 10+ minutes now lmao

.60 per mile .10 per minute a verified 1974 taxicab rate that was legal and regulated is HUMAN TRAFFICKING labor cant chooes or agree to provide labor at such terms, but the fbi labor department various governments are being bribed by from the skim uber lyft take via wage theft which is also ILLEGAL

offering $2-4 to drive 30 minutes 10+ miles to deliver a mcchicken to 10+ drivers knowing 1 or more are stupid or desperate enough to work for the $1 net per hours is ILLEGAL its a HUMAN TRAFFICKING attempt that eventually gets accepted

paying labor with coupons, stars, badges, points is also ILLGEAL labor gets paid with legal tender geez

an actaull algo wouldnt send a request you already ignored back 2-3 times over the course of a n hour with no changes lol, the 2nd time it would tell rider hey no drivers around are you willing to pay ___ more? then send the driver the request like hey would you accept this ride for ___ more? not just keep sending it every 10+ minutes till the driver just accepts it outta spite waits 5 minutes than cancels for the insult hahahahaha

you would get spit on, or knocked the ef out if face to face you looked a human in the eyes and said heres $2 deliver me or my taco 5 miles lmao, thats why they use an app cuz if they used a gun they get locked up first day, some reason crime brogrammed into apps is legal

but ants will see these empty threat and be scared, i contact support with a screen shot attn fbi labor department uber lyft attempted to human traffic me on this trip and threaten me if i cancel instead of provide free lbor, thousands of times since 2016 so its all documented

how many times you think you could report your supervisor at a real job for human trafficking without someone contacting you to discuss lol? I literally have thousands of theses messages replied to with fraud copy and pastes like they cant read and im not screenshotting documenting everything


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Da Ub said:


> They are empty threats.
> If you really are an independent contractor they can't fire you for ratings.
> They can though for cancellations.


They can't fire you for ratings?
Says who?


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> They can't fire you for ratings?
> Says who?


If you really are an independent contractor they can't fire you period (your independent right). They can kick you to the bottom of the request list, but terminate legally, no.
This is the exact reason why prop 22 should not have passed in CA



woodurather said:


> NO they can't you cant be forced, coerced, deFRAUDED or made to work for FREE or ILLEGAL wages independent contractors have the rights to do due dilligence on their contracts and get the details BEFORE being bound by them, ILLEGAL terms in contracts are non binding, if a ride paid you an illegal wage or required FREE labor it was an illegal request/contract AND 3rd grade math coupled with gas receipts is all youd need to prove it.
> 
> DOCUMENT everything and they can;t do a damm thing I wish they would fire or deactivate my account Im not a desperate punani and KNOW my rights
> 
> ...


Dude I am in full agreement with you.
I am hoping to get fired also as it would be a field day.
What I am saying is cancellations are the only grey area as if you continually agreed to do a job however decide that you don't want to do it after you agree to do it, that falls into work performance. 
they cant do anything if you just decline the job


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

woodurather said:


> NO they can't you cant be forced, coerced, deFRAUDED or made to work for FREE or ILLEGAL wages independent contractors have the rights to do due dilligence on their contracts and get the details BEFORE being bound by them, ILLEGAL terms in contracts are non binding, if a ride paid you an illegal wage or required FREE labor it was an illegal request/contract AND 3rd grade math coupled with gas receipts is all youd need to prove it.
> 
> DOCUMENT everything and they can;t do a damm thing I wish they would fire or deactivate my account Im not a desperate punani and KNOW my rights
> 
> ...


&#128077;&#128077;


----------

